# Network connection (lagg) freezes from time to time



## mariourk (Feb 28, 2013)

I have a weird problem with the networkconnection on a new FreeBSD server. The network connection (ssh, ping, etc) freezes from time to time. After a few second it comes back to life, only to freeze again for several seconds, a few moments later.

I have no idea why this this happens. Let alone how to fix it. It probably has something to do with the fact that I bundled four NICs together. When I use only one NIC, there is no problem.

This is my /etc/rc.conf:

```
ifconfig_em0="up"
ifconfig_em1="up"
ifconfig_em2="up"
ifconfig_em3="up"
cloned_interfaces="lagg0"
ifconfig_lagg0="laggproto lacp laggport em0 laggport em1 laggport em2 laggport em3 10.0.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0"
```

I put this in /etc/loader.conf:

```
if_lagg_load="YES"
```

Does anyone know what I'm doing wrong and how to fix it?


----------



## mariourk (Mar 1, 2013)

Switching from laggproto lacp to laggproto loadbalance seems to have solved the problem.

Edit: alltought this does improve things, the connections will still freeze for several seconds. Only with much larger intervals.


----------

